# Deciding between GTO and Civic Si!



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I know they seem like such different cars. But I really want the GTO but I don't know if it's worth the extra $10K and worth the gas. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how much gas mileage you're getting and also how reliable is the GTO. That's more important to me than mileage. I appreciate your guys help. Been lurking for a while and you guys seem to be cool.

Thanks

EDDIE ED

P.S. Till now I have no experience driving something as powerful as the GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Civic Si gets good gas mileage, handles decent, but needs 9k rpm to do it.
GTO gets ok gas mileage in auto, GREAT in manual, handles WELL, needs only 6k to do it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

edman79 said:


> I know they seem like such different cars. But I really want the GTO but I don't know if it's worth the extra $10K and worth the gas. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how much gas mileage you're getting and also how reliable is the GTO. That's more important to me than mileage. I appreciate your guys help. Been lurking for a while and you guys seem to be cool.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I think the 6 speed will suprise you with how good of gas mileage you will get. The auto is another story.

I'd say 6 speed you can get low 20's if you are dirving normal. 

Auto high to mid teens.

One thing I always tell everyone to check as well is the insurance rates. i know here in Florida it is dirt cheap to insure this car. I went from a WS6(Trans AM) to a GTO and my insurance rate was cut to 1/3 of what it was. 


Also keep in mind that they only produce 12/13k of the GTO a year. You will be in a very exclusive arena if you were to get one.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

OH and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

but hey, the auto may get bad gas mileage but you will dominate ALL at the dragstrip!
with a manual, you can play with your own stick all day long.

Gotta decide what is more important to ya.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> but hey, the auto may get bad gas mileage but you will dominate ALL at the dragstrip!
> with a manual, you can play with your own stick all day long.
> 
> Gotta decide what is more important to ya.


You just could not let my dig go there could ya?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

what, you were digging?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

my 04 M6 gets 22 city and 28 highway....
plus the overall quality is hard to beat along with v-8 torque


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

is that with all the mods?


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I already checked the insurance rates and the GTO would be cheaper to insure than my 95 Sentra! LOL. I'm in Miami BTW. I'm leaning GTO and probably stick also. Scratch that, definitely stick. I'm refinancing my condo so when I get the $, in about a month or so. I'll have to decide. FYI, I"m thinking or Black/Red, Black/Black or Orange/Black.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

get the orange black, not too many of those around.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

One more thing, do you think I would be able to handle 400 hp when I'm coming up from 100hp in my FAST Sentra.

EDDIE ED


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

the mods haven't been installed yet. the car is with scot hail from redline motorsports having the heads and turbo installed. the highway mileage was recorded on the trip out there from MA to CO


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

depends on your level of restraint. I have come from mustangs, camaro's, a corvette and when I drove the GTO, it scared ME!


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I switched from a 2002 Altima 2.5s...and it took me a few days to get used to all the power. It scared me a few times. LoL

I haven't been doing the math on my MPG..but on the display, my average MPG is 16.4


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

an altima???? wow. This car will feel like a top fueler than. It will probably make you think it runs 9's !!! lol

it dont, it runs mid 13's


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm averaging 13.9MPG in my 04 6-speed. I live 5 miles from work, and drive there very fast.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

edman79 said:


> I already checked the insurance rates and the GTO would be cheaper to insure than my 95 Sentra! LOL. I'm in Miami BTW. I'm leaning GTO and probably stick also. Scratch that, definitely stick. I'm refinancing my condo so when I get the $, in about a month or so. I'll have to decide. FYI, I"m thinking or Black/Red, Black/Black or Orange/Black.
> 
> EDDIE ED


Miami. You better take the drive up to me to come and get your car. I have the Orange/Black less than 4 feet from me. HAHA!!!!! 

Trust me get the Orange/Black. I have a huge cruch on this color.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

So you're a dealer? If so how much would one be. PM me if you wish.
Jacksonville is a hell of a drive.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

he is not a dealer, he is a MANAGER at a dealership. its different.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> he is not a dealer, he is a MANAGER at a dealership. its different.



Shaddap.... I am still not used to that.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

ed , get the gto!!!! i had a ws6 and was gonna trade it on lexus is 350 or an wrx/STI subaru once u drive the gto u will want one!! i loved the look of my ws6 but love the drive , comfort and more horsepower of the gto .it is insane .reliablilty. whats that? every motor company has there problems just hope u dont buy one. o yea and isnt that the first year for the new model civic smokem all ed buy the goat


----------



## Darrin (Nov 8, 2004)

*Gas mileage*

Granted I do mostly city driving, most of it stop and go, but my experience with gas mileage on my '04 M6 has been nothing like everyone here states. Right now, I am averaging about 13 MPG due to the cold, I guess. I have never gotten above 16.5.

I do not drive the car hard at all. In fact, I drive so carefully it is one of the most boring cars i have ever owned. If I do push it, I get 9 MPG.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Unbiased opinion - get the GOAT. I have owned 7 new cars in the last 5 years beisdes the GTO:

2004 Pontiac GTP, 2004 Durango LTD, 2004 STi, 2002 Mustang GT, 2001 Audi A4, 2001 Durango RT, 1999 Chysler 300M

and I love the GTO better than all of them - even in the crappy weather. Fun to drive - even in slow traffic - just keep it in 2nd gear, it has so much torque it will not stall or shutter. In 6th gear, I get 24 mpg on the highway and around 15 in the city if I don't gun it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Darrin said:


> Granted I do mostly city driving, most of it stop and go, but my experience with gas mileage on my '04 M6 has been nothing like everyone here states. Right now, I am averaging about 13 MPG due to the cold, I guess. I have never gotten above 16.5.
> 
> I do not drive the car hard at all. In fact, I drive so carefully it is one of the most boring cars i have ever owned. If I do push it, I get 9 MPG.



that seems unusually low. I have a guy here that drives how Taz(from the cartoons) would drive. He gets 13 and ALWAYS has the pedal to the floor.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trust me guys, GTO is definitely my first choice amongst all the cars I'm considering. My only thing is if it is worth it. It being for only 4 passengers, need space for my dog, expensive and a gas guzzler (in comparison to my sentra). If I were to make a decision right now I'd get the Goat. I LOVE this car. I think the sacrifices would be worth it.

EDDIE ED


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

edman79 said:


> Trust me guys, GTO is definitely my first choice amongst all the cars I'm considering. My only thing is if it is worth it. It being for only 4 passengers, need space for my dog, expensive and a gas guzzler (in comparison to my sentra). If I were to make a decision right now I'd get the Goat. I LOVE this car. I think the sacrifices would be worth it.
> 
> EDDIE ED


How big is your dog? I've got a pretty big dog and although I love her to death, there is no way she is getting in my back seat. Plus the leather is so nice, I wouldn't want her drooling and scratching it up. GTO is a great 2 person car, but it would be tough to deal with if you had to use it to transport others on a regular basis. I've got two kids and the backseat room is decent (especially compared to the Mustang which is what I was also looking at) but the seats move front and back VERY SLLOOOWWWLY. It can be a pain if you do the carpool thing.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I drive alone 99% of the time, it's just the ocassional thing when I have someone else in my car. I travel with my dog more than other people. Love the guy! :cool My dog is about 50lbs. But I think I can just cover up the passenger seat with some sheets

EDDIE ED

Here he is


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

awwwwwww puppy !!!!


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Civic Si gets good gas mileage, handles decent, but needs 9k rpm to do it.
> GTO gets ok gas mileage in auto, GREAT in manual, handles WELL, needs only 6k to do it.



Are you talking about redlines?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

yes.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike, I see you like dogs also. My dog is a year and a month old today. Well, at least approximate since he was found roaming the streets about 9 months ago.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

yep, BIG dog lover! I got an 8lb chihuahua.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw the pics of your Chihuahua on another post that you have up. I also have a 11lb Maltese Mix that I left in NY with my parents when I moved down to Miami. She's about 2.5 yrs old. My Buddy is a Terrier Mix. About 50lbs. Both have been rescues.

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

mine was from a breeder in VA/TN


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw the link that you posted with the girls site. Seems like a responsible breeder. I used to like small dogs, hence the Maltese, but after getting Buddy, I'd rather have a medium to large dog. And that's with me living in a small apartment. 

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I loveth my small doggie! He is my son.


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

edman79 said:


> ... I really want the GTO but I don't know if it's worth the extra $10K and worth the gas. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how much gas mileage you're getting and also how reliable is the GTO.


Its worth the extra $10K just for the sound. Also, does that $10K include the $2K in mods that you will inevitably buy? Also do not forget to budget in a yearly tire allowance. Tires on these cars have a way of going up in smoke! I have an auto and get 13.0 city mpg, but thats caused by excessive amounts of fun. I do get 21+ on the highway though.



edman79 said:


> One more thing, do you think I would be able to handle 400 hp when I'm coming up from 100hp in my FAST Sentra.


Leave the TC on for awhile, get familiar with the brake, and learn to turn the steering wheel from side to side really fast and you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

this is a no brainer post "no offence" .. there is no competition... If you race for money or pink slips get the civic....civics are a dime a dozen .. and modding them to go fast is easy and the cost is very cheap... . if you want a fast reliable car to mod and have fun with .. If you want a car to impress people with ...buy the GTO... 



" Let up for a second .. and thats where you will finish"


:willy: arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I was used to the power going from my 70 Nova to occasionally driving my brothers 04 STi, to my Goat

To me ever since I've gotten my GOAT everyone here and everyone i've met thru meets and cruises, are nice and helpful and I am yet to meet an Arsehole that owns a GOAT. It's like a cool family like environment with hardly any drama.

Not to knock on Honda or any other Import owners but around here there are alot of them that are should I say BIG HEADED, most of them go out to look for people to race, I was at an Import show a couple months ago ( I went for the Import Models) and saw a kid key a car that was in the show, then saw the same kid when me and my buddies were leaving and he had the same freakin car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I know exactly how it is LMAO .. my garage ... civic B16 turbo .. blown motor... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I was at an Import show a couple months ago ( I went for the Import Models)


Is there any other reason to go???


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big_mike said:


> Is there any other reason to go???


Booth babes.

Duh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

right, the women is the ONLY reason to go to an import event.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> but hey, the auto may get bad gas mileage but you will dominate ALL at the dragstrip!
> with a manual, you can play with your own stick all day long.
> 
> Gotta decide what is more important to ya.


His OPINION!


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm definitely going with the stick, gas mileage and fun are my deciding factors. I wont' be racing the GTO...at least not at first so that doesn't matter to me. 

EDDIE ED


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

edman79 said:


> I'm definitely going with the stick, gas mileage and fun are my deciding factors. I wont' be racing the GTO...at least not at first so that doesn't matter to me.
> 
> EDDIE ED


Good choice in my OPINION

When you decide to race, your times will be just as quick with the stick if you practice. :cheers


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

I tried to discuss this same subject a couple of weeks ago and post was promptly moved! What's up with that? :confused


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a 2004 Black GTO A4 and have now put on 17k miles. I have averaged 17-19 mpg city/highway and considering I floor it several times a day, I consider that to be good. Sometimes I wish I had a stick, except when in traffic, talking on the phone or playing with myself. Oops, didnt mean to post that. Anyway I love my GTO and wouldnt trade it for nothing. I love the low end torque and the V8 rumble. Congrats on your future GTO purchase and you will not be disappointed. I have only been in the shop 1 time and that was to have an oil change, and new tires (which had to be replaced at 8k. Torque on demand is soooo fun...

Peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

think of it this way .. spend 30-35k on a civic and it pulls 12s.... spend 40k on a goat and it pulls 13s.. but the difference is your not NoSing/turboing the hell out of the goat .. so overall it will last longer and you will look better driving it.. its Unique... if u want the 12s do a few mods .. drop on a TT or Charger.. then you got a fast machine that looks great !! .. :willy: arty:


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

*For Big Mike*

Big Mike.....

Dis es for ju.... (been speaking spanish with the guys painten my house)

I was at the Pontiac dealership today and the 05 Blue 4A GTO is on sale. The sticker is down to $29,900. With all of the recent snow/sleet/ice/rain. They might be ready for a deal. 

Just though you should know....


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

they still got it ????

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

edman79 said:


> One more thing, do you think I would be able to handle 400 hp when I'm coming up from 100hp in my FAST Sentra.
> 
> EDDIE ED


I don't think you will have any problem adapting to the extra power. My '05 has the 4 spd. auto which I realize is a different animal from the 6 spd. manual you are considering. I am 59 years old, my wife is a 58 grandmother and she has no problems at all driving the car. With normal accelerator pressures it is a pussycat. Get down on it a bit harder to cause a downshift it gets a bit more exciting. Put it on the floor and WHOA NELLIE HANG ON! With the T/C off you better stay alert under full throttle acceleration or the Goat will get away from you during upshifts.

The guys working on the farm I manage talked me into doing a burnout for them yesterday. I normally don't like rawhiding my Goat without a good reason but they insisted and.... you know how it goes. I stalled her to about 2100 revs., released the brake and slamed the pedel to the floor. Of course the rearend went up in smoke but I held her to it. It very rapidly reached the second gear shift point, made the shift, and while still boiling smoke from the rear tires it started to fishtail. I overcorrected and was forced to get out of it to keep her on the road. Got a little dicey but the guys loved it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

next time, dont stall it up, just flat foot it. Believe it or not, it spins a LOT harder doing it that way.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

edman79 said:


> I'm definitely going with the stick, gas mileage and fun are my deciding factors. I wont' be racing the GTO...at least not at first so that doesn't matter to me.
> 
> EDDIE ED


EDDIE...I love my '05 six speed, definately fun to drive! Mine will get 25mpg at very best 60-65mph steady in sixth gear, 16-18mpg taking it really easy combination aprox. 40% city / 60% highway, 14-15mpg combination city / highway having some fun with it now and then. The GTO will never get the kind of mileage you will get with a honda civic but the honda will never deliver the thrill derived from that LS2 when you open it up. You should not have any trouble controlling the GTO, use the traction control until you get familiar with it. It won't be long before you will be turning that off. These cars get very good traction due to the independant rear suspension and weight transfer under heavy accelleration on dry pavement. Better be careful on wet pavement. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

400HP really isnt all that .. I mean its good but after about 2-3 months .. you will adapt to it so well and know the car so good that you will wanna drop in added HP LOL... well that how I feel... now when people ask me "whats the HP on this thing" and I say 400... they WOW at it.. im standing there now like .. mmm whats the big deal? LMAO... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, im sure Cruz and Tony Pedregon, John Force, or even Dennis Anderson all say "yeah, 4000hp really isnt all that once you get used to it"

:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

well if your going to break the sound barrier then im sure your brain is gonna give ya the "oh sht!" signal LOL....

but from 110HP and 400HP isnt that bad .. I can race my 110XB then jump in my 400GTO and its no big deal now that im used to the car.. but im sure anything over 700+HP is pretty insane.. :willy: arty:


----------

